# Dirtjumping Maburg



## LB-Biker (16. Mai 2010)

moin moin,
kann mir einer sagen wos Dirtlines nähe Maburg gibt?
Ich weiß von einer in Herborn, das ist aber schon recht weit weg (70km).
MfG


----------



## jetos15 (18. Mai 2010)

servus,

wo bisten her? in lich hab ich gestern was richtig geiles entdeckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unbekannteaffe (13. Juli 2010)

www.fliegewiese.com
klickt euch durchs forum! (falls die antwort nicht nen bisschen spät ist.)


----------

